

HN: Can anyone else confirm dropbox is down? - iamdave

I went to check on a site in my portfolio because of an email from a visitor (a tumblr theme), noticed the stylesheet wasn't loading.  Checked the source and cannot log into dropbox.
======
middlegeek
<http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/>

------
ajvargo
You asked HN news this? Really? Really?

------
iamdave
Seems like it's back up, it's been off and on all morning.

------
kleinsch
Works fine for me.

